# At The Movies SP issue



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

_At the Movies with Ebert & Roeper_ is changing its title to just plain _At the Movies_ as of the 9/6 episode, and the old SP isn't picking up the new episodes (on my S3, anyway).


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> _At the Movies with Ebert & Roeper_ is changing its title to just plain _At the Movies_ as of the 9/6 episode, and the old SP isn't picking up the new episodes (on my S3, anyway).


No more Roeper on it either.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, basically the show as we knew it is dead. No reason to prefer it over the knock-offs now. I suppose I'll give it a chance, but I'm unhappy with Disney's handling of this.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

So Roeper's off already? I would have thought he'd say good bye or something. The last show ended just like any other.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

He probably showed up for work the next day and found out his keycard didn't work any more...


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

There's been a number of articles about this situation. It was not a very amicable split. Disney basically wanted to dumb it down and negotiations between them and Roeper broke off. He announced that he would no longer be a part of it and the next day Roger made a similar announcement. Look for them both back together in some manner again.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I watched the last minute or so of the At the Movies they showed on Sunday. (March 31st repeat of the last show) Roper said a gracious good bye saying he was very honored to have done the show with Ebert and then by himself. It was very nice.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

TomF said:


> There's been a number of articles about this situation. It was not a very amicable split. Disney basically wanted to dumb it down and negotiations between them and Roeper broke off. He announced that he would no longer be a part of it and the next day Roger made a similar announcement. Look for them both back together in some manner again.


I think Ebert's tv days are over forever.



sieglinde said:


> I watched the last minute or so of the At the Movies they showed on Sunday. (March 31st repeat of the last show) Roper said a gracious good bye saying he was very honored to have done the show with Ebert and then by himself. It was very nice.


Oh. I skipped the last couple of episodes because they were reruns. It's good that he got some closure. I was never a big fan of Roeper, but he's been on the show for a long time now.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

When I check for 'At the Movies' on my Verizon FiOS DVR I'm coming up with it on the Wealth Channel. I'm not sure it's been picked up by any other stations in the D.C. area, but oh well.

I'll be curious to see though where Roeper winds up at.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Since it is syndicated your milage may vary. I have recieved it for years on ABC and the new show is on ABC also.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I watched the last minute or so of the At the Movies they showed on Sunday. (March 31st repeat of the last show) Roper said a gracious good bye saying he was very honored to have done the show with Ebert and then by himself. It was very nice.


Darnit.. I would have watched it if I knew they were going to show it.. I think I recorded it but then nuked it right away when I knew it absolutely was a rerun.

Is the footage online? I go to the main show, but I can only see a way of showing the Rocker review.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't know. I never found this show in unbox or itunes either.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks like "The Ultimate Trailer Show" is that best TV review show out there right now. 

Any suggestions for a replacement for "At the Movies?"

jdg


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I think someone else mentioned it, but Roeper is supposed to be back with a new show at some point. I made a WL (though I admit I don't remember if I made it auto-recording) for Richard Roeper. While I admit I originally just thought he was the seat filler guy, he grew on me. He's no Siskel nor Ebert, but he's decent... and can be funny.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

It'd be OK with me if he brought either Michael Phillips or A. O. Scott with him onto his new show, too.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The new show was not great but then it was not awful so I will continue with it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> The new show was not great but then it was not awful so I will continue with it.


Kind of how I felt. I'm not terribly optimistic, but I'll give them a chance to see if they settle into something worthwhile.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

jayfest said:


> It'd be OK with me if he brought either Michael Phillips or A. O. Scott with him onto his new show, too.


I don't know quite how MP can make the transition from swimming to Movie Critic, but if anyone can, I guess he can.

As far as what to do now.....I stick to Apple's website for trailers, but for reviews, I will still just go to Ebert's page on the Sun Times website:

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Swimming? Was he a professional swimmer and then a movie critic or did he do something else inbetween?


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

The round-table thing was lame. A great big 'meh' from me, as well; I look forward to what Ebert & Roeper (with or without the critics who've filled in) do next.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> Swimming? Was he a professional swimmer and then a movie critic or did he do something else inbetween?


I think he was making a play on words; Phillips == Phelps...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> The new show was not great but then it was not awful so I will continue with it.


Actually, I thought it was pretty awful, but I didn't delete my SP.. If/when Roeper's new show comes on, then I will.

I actually thought the roundup was reasonable, EXCEPT he didn't have to do the full freaking introduction 3 times.

Also, why did the guy have a MacBook at one point? IIRC, he didn't use it. I thought he was going to look something up on the web or something.

Is the one guy the son of the older Lyons movie reviewer?

There was another competing movie review show I recorded for a while. (I recorded it for less than a year, then they quit making it.) It wasn't very good, but even it was better than this one. IIRC, it had Medved on it.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

Watched it with my folks this past weekend. I think it's getting eliminated from the season passes.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Not going to watch any more movie-review shows unless they show every movie clip in hi-def widescreen. (And, of course, I'll keep watching it only if the reviewers seem interesting. There was a show about movies on HDNet that I found unwatchable because of the host's personality.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Stupid college football is going to mess with it in my area on Saturday's so back to watching it on Sundays.

Meh. The game was over, way over. USC destroyed Ohio without mercy. Then they kept talking and talking and talking.


----------

